

Google should thank Facebook and Amazon from the bottom of their hearts - ThinkinSoul
http://www.findmegoogle.com/2012/07/22/the-microsoft-lesson-google-should-thank-facebook-and-amazon-from-the-bottom-of-their-hearts/

======
tatsuke95
> _"For those who were paying attention at the time, however, the writing has
> been on the wall for too long and Microsoft ignored it arrogantly until
> recently."_

Microsoft wrote down their aQuantive acquisition in full. There is no writing
on any wall. They aren't in bad shape. They actually beat analyst
expectations; stock was up on earnings report.

~~~
ThinkinSoul
Is Microsoft viewed as "the" innovative company or even "an" innovative
company? They're playing more catch-up now, even though they have the
knowledge inside to actually impress. There are lies, damn lies and quarterly
earning reports.

------
taligent
The funny thing is he is 100% wrong.

The "focus" that Larry Page has brought to Google came from his meetings with
Steve Jobs who specifically told him to only do a few things but do them well.

~~~
ThinkinSoul
While an assumption, it is possible Page learned from Job, in which case
Google should have another competitor they should thank. The important lesson
is that Page & comp were not too proud not to learn from others, especially
from their successful competitors. Jobs himself learned a lot while taking
some time off and had enough humility to turn things over to Tim Cook when he
did not have the physical energy to perform at his own standard.

